# Guns for Others



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

,lkljhbgjvcfhtgsx cdfvb


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

If I were to own them, I think I'd like a S&W 629 in .44 mag, as well as a Winchester 94 in the same caliber.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Caribou said:


> .... as soon as one part arrives my SKS will also take the AK magazine.


I hope you have better luck with yours than what I had.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I think it's not a good idea to be emotionally attached to a firearm that shoots expensive and rare ammo. I friend of mine had a 44 magnum and he loved that gun but he had to take a loan out to buy the ammo and on a few occasion even had trouble finding any ammo at all.

When we went out shooting together, I was shooting my 9MM all after noon but he would be lucky if he brought even 20 rounds for 44Mag.

I can go to Cabela's right now and have no trouble buying several thousand rounds of 9MM, maybe 10s of thousands of rounds of 9MM, but they have never carried even a thousand rounds of 44Mag.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

l;knjbhmfgndsvzx


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have one of these for my 1911 .45 
http://mechtechsys.com/glock-carbine-conversion/

I went with .45 ACP for my multiple guns, same ammo. I have 1911's, S&W 625, Mechtech CCU for 1911 .45, custom made Dumoulin bolt action .45 ACP using 1911 mags and Marlin Camp 45.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

For a rifle- handgun team in matching calibers that anyone can shoot comfortably I would have to go with the 45-70 cartridge.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't concern myself at all with magazine compatibility between a long gun and a side arm because they are different animals for different purposes. Although I do have a couple 9mm carbines I do not want a pistol caliber rifle for anything other than fun. Adding a few inches in barrel length does improve pistol caliber performance, but not enough for it to even come close to what you get from a centerfire rifle. My handguns exist for concealability and as back up to my rifles. My rifles exist for serious work.

Just in case I need to outfit friends or family I have a large collection of AR-15's, M&P handguns and riot shotguns. I also have several shoulder bag setups containing 6 rifle mags, 2 pistol mags, a trauma kit, a flashlight, a multi-tool, a knife, pair of handcuffs, handcuff keys, zip ties and a collapsible baton (aka active threat bags).


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

Multiple sidearms in the same caliber, and an assortment of rifles in common calibers. The Mosin in 7.62-54 doesn't have a real partner, but lots of rifles in 30-06 to keep it company. Really, my only handgun/rifle that share a caliber is .22


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Caribou, matching calibres of rifle and pistol is a frontier thing. Modern times don't require it because the rifle is a primary firearm and the "pistol" is for sudden-adverse-up-too-close-personal social situations. The pistol is to get to the rifle. 

As for which rifles for the guests, that depends on the mission, their physical disposition and their marksmanship and mental training and skills. 

One can't go wrong with the conventional, AR-15, AK-47 and the SKS. 

For hunting and ranch work, lever action carbines and a revolver in .357 or .38 Special are a good choice. For bolt action the variety is by taste. Win. .308, 30'06, .243 Win, .270 Win.,

For semi-auto handguns, I recommend one stay with 9mm, .45 ACP, 40 S&W, 10mm. .44 Mag and .44 Special are not so mainstream, but ammo is just as available as the 10mm.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

,';lkjn.h,jmnmb


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Any adults show up at my place to shoot, empty handed, they will be introduced to the most versatile round , IMO, there is.
I reload these , so I never fret the ammo cost.

45-70 gov.








For the younguns , I always please them with the most accurate rifle I've ever seen,
The kids can shoot the legs off a skeeter at 50yards , every shot.
















Jim


----------



## youngridge (Apr 14, 2017)

Glock 19 to AR pistol with Glock mag well as well as the 16"....only got the 19 so far lol.

SKS to AK, same ammo, have both

AR-15s, can never go wrong

C9 to the HP carbine

Some to think about that I have kicked around

.357 wheel gun to a 357 Henry lever, no mags. Can take 38 sp and the +.

The 45-70 combo above....what a combo!

Beretta 92 and the kel tec, or the Glock counter parts to this combo.

The mechtech systems....I would rather have a side arm and a carbine.

All in all I look for guns that shoot common ammo, 9mm, 5.56, 7.72, etc

So far I got the Glock 43 as my IWB(not with me while working), the AK with a folding stock with the vehicle, and a .380 bodyguard in the pocket, I work in a professional business setting and that bodyguard truly does the trick with being incognito. So yes I carry a .380 daily....off topic but everyone razzes me when I tell them I carry that bodyguard and how they wouldn't carry anything less than a 9 and prefer a .45, I then take my .380 out and ask where their gun is, every single time they say 'it's not on me'. Well guess what I do have mine on me and that puts me ahead of the game. Take your caliber bashing to the grave with ya. Sorry a bit off topic I know.

I sometimes swap the AK out for the AR but lately I have been on the AK kick for some reason. Plenty of ammo in the vehicle.

Get these guns while we have republicans in. Truly the best time to buy guns in the last 5 if not 10 years....except military surplus


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Rather than hijack a thread I thought I'd open one on keeping guns to hand out to those that show up without a firearm or with inadequate ammo.


Great thread idea, but I was hoping after seeing the title that I could put my name in and you'd send me a firearm


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

lm;knblghkfv


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Tweto said:


> I think it's not a good idea to be emotionally attached to a firearm that shoots expensive and rare ammo. I friend of mine had a 44 magnum and he loved that gun but he had to take a loan out to buy the ammo and on a few occasion even had trouble finding any ammo at all.


RYO!
Must add something to post this response, so here it is.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Im always on a ak kick. I love them. I have gotten very used to how the 7.62x39 shoots. The only ar i will ever own will be the mutant witch is, you guessed it, 7.62x39. I would like one for a long gun. Im not so worried about pairing with my side arm. My thought is if im down to my side arm chances are im screwed anyways so i might as well enjoy watching the .45 drop bodies. Although 7.62x39 glock might be cool.....


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

What about this gun? Lol


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> Im always on a ak kick. I love them. I have gotten very used to how the 7.62x39 shoots. The only ar i will ever own will be the mutant witch is, you guessed it, 7.62x39. I would like one for a long gun. Im not so worried about pairing with my side arm. My thought is if im down to my side arm chances are im screwed anyways so i might as well enjoy watching the .45 drop bodies. Although 7.62x39 glock might be cool.....


Ak's are a prohibitive gun in Canada. Unless you were willed it from a grandparent or something like that. But we can get ar15 with a restrictive licence. So not all is lost.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey Flight...I have that gun. It was a gift for my 50th birthday.
Go ahead, make my day.

I figure that AR's are easy to shoot, so they are my rifles for people to use who show up. Also 22 rifle and pistol for the younger ones.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> Hey Flight...I have that gun. It was a gift for my 50th birthday.
> Go ahead, make my day.
> 
> I figure that AR's are easy to shoot, so they are my rifles for people to use who show up. Also 22 rifle and pistol for the younger ones.


Kids in Africa have no problem shooting the ak....


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Ak's are a prohibitive gun in Canada. Unless you were willed it from a grandparent or something like that. But we can get ar15 with a restrictive licence. So not all is lost.


Ya all those restrictions are why i could never live there. It makes no sense to allow ar's and not ak's. I wonder why?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> I picked out a sweet little belt fed AR-15 with a folding stock and a 10 1/2" barrel for you but they wouldn't let me take it across the border.:dunno:


I don't have that problem.. I'll even come get it next summer. How long is your summer? 2-3 days?


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Mission Drives Gear, this mantra also helps feed my Gun addiction. 
Their are some guns that I have that are simply for fun, for instance I have a MPE MP5 that is just a fun gun. I love the MP5 and MKE makes an affordable model that is also a quality model in Semi Auto. 

My go to Pistols are either a M&P Shield, or a Glock 19 Gen 4 that I've tricked out. My go to Rifle is a Archer Lower, BCM 11.5" upper AR-15 that I just sent the paperwork off to SBR, with a suppressor. 

As far as hand out guns, I can buy a Glock 19/17 for $398 new. A Streamlight TLR-1 HL will run me $150. For the cost of a New non Blue label Glock I can buy a ready to go pistol. Magazines are cheap, the ammo is cheap, and its something that I can have different holsters made for it and I can hand off to friends or family. As far as other weapons to hand out I'll probably have plenty of AR's to hand out, as well as a few shotguns. 

Rifle Calibers trump pistol calibers. What is hard for me is that I'm a Rifleman first, my go to for work is a 14.5" M4 Carbine. But as a member of society its a glock pistol. Different mindsets, different hats. With that being said their is a role for Pistol Caliber Carbines in a SBR configuration as long as you're willing to accept the limitations. 

For instance, in the current climate I wanted a weapon that I could get into action while driving but did not involve drawing my handgun. And my Rifle/Pistol thing is to big. The solution to that problem is a Sig MPX 9mm pistol. That is having the barrel chopped to 4.5" and a suppressor mounted. It fits the role nicely as a vehicle weapon that is maneuverable, controllable, and hearing safe. This two will be SBR'd. 

Given the choice of SBR or Non SBR, I prefer the lack of paperwork on a Non SBR. 2nd Admendment. But a SBR'd weapon will preform certain roles better even though you have to jump through hoops to get the licensing for that weapon or suppressor.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Originally Posted by LincTex 
I hope you have better luck with yours than what I had.



Caribou said:


> What kind of problem did you have with your SKS?


Any form of magazine other than the factory integral one. 
I have never been able to get anything else to work reliably.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

k;oljkhlgkgfxhdzsgaf


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

RedBeard said:


> Kids in Africa have no problem shooting the ak....


True story LOL


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Cabowabo said:


> Mission Drives Gear, this mantra also helps feed my Gun addiction.
> Their are some guns that I have that are simply for fun, for instance I have a MPE MP5 that is just a fun gun. I love the MP5 and MKE makes an affordable model that is also a quality model in Semi Auto.
> 
> My go to Pistols are either a M&P Shield, or a Glock 19 Gen 4 that I've tricked out. My go to Rifle is a Archer Lower, BCM 11.5" upper AR-15 that I just sent the paperwork off to SBR, with a suppressor.
> ...


Fun fact, my ak pistol is a sbr that i need no paper work for because they think it is a pistol. It is a pistol according to the government rules but the second i shoulder it it is a sbr. Ar makes the same thing. No jumping through hoops no paperwork, just pure ak sbr. I call it a loop hole, if they are dumb enough to call a ak or ar a pistol then i will take it!


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Fun fact, my ak pistol is a sbr that i need no paper work for because they think it is a pistol. It is a pistol according to the government rules but the second i shoulder it it is a sbr. Ar makes the same thing. No jumping through hoops no paperwork, just pure ak sbr. I call it a loop hole, if they are dumb enough to call a ak or ar a pistol then i will take it!


I thought the same way you did, and I understand the key factor is Intent. If the intent is to make a unregistered SBR and you use it as a SBR then its illegal. Its something I fully understand, a few years ago before 41F or P was enacted I picked up a couple of Suppressors. I wanted the ability in a house if I needed to shoot to not destroy my future kids hearing. So I payed my $200 freedom fine and went on with my life. Deployed came back and my stamps were waiting. Silencershop is offering a program where they do all the leg work for you to file more stamps. And I've started filing tax stamps on pistols making them into SBR's and picking up a few more Suppressors. Maybe eventually I'll pick up a couple of machine guns.

Do I believe the ATF should be a branch of the government? Hell NO, it should be a convenient store. Honestly I might do that one day open up a store that sells Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms. With that being said, if its going to cost me $200 for zero risk of some black booted thug showing up at my house and shooting my dog then it is what it is.

With all that being said, with me probably staying in a career path that will involve moving a lot I'll keep some stuff as "pistols" and more stuff as SBR's and store them at my in laws or my parents house depending if I want to do the paperwork to move them with me. Also I live in Texas, my trust is set up in Texas, and all my family are from Texas. So when I retire I'll be coming back to Texas, if I lived in a small state I could see the argument for pistols.

I don't mind paying to play even though I disagree with it on a constitutional basis. And I'd love to challenge an agent on how they can take an oath to protect and defend the constitution when their job makes them violate ART. 2 of the Constitution.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The ATF ruled in April of 2017 that (in short) shouldering a pistol brace does not make it a stock. Thus an AR or AK pistol with a shoulder brace approved by the ATF used as a "stock" even though it was not designed to be used as a "stock" (thus making it a de facto SBR) is not illegal. Pretty sure that's how ATF agents see it as I know one who has an AR15 pistol with a pistol brace and he shoulders it. It is also why the market has suddenly exploded with these pistol braces.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

An AK is easy to shoot. Problem is, I like my AK. Don't know if I'd use it for a gun for others. Maybe my Mosin Nogant.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> The ATF ruled in April of 2017 that (in short) shouldering a pistol brace does not make it a stock. Thus an AR or AK pistol with a shoulder brace approved by the ATF used as a "stock" even though it was not designed to be used as a "stock" (thus making it a de facto SBR) is not illegal. Pretty sure that's how ATF agents see it as I know one who has an AR15 pistol with a pistol brace and he shoulders it. It is also why the market has suddenly exploded with these pistol braces.


Nice! This is good news. The only reason i got my ak pistol was to bypass sbr laws. I like staying off as many list as i can. Now if the nra can get those silencer laws changed ill be happy!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Nice! This is good news. The only reason i got my ak pistol was to bypass sbr laws. I like staying off as many list as i can. Now if the nra can get those silencer laws changed ill be happy!


They need to get ALL the pointless NFA laws removed from the books. SBR, SBS, AOW, etc. are all just as dumb as the suppressor stuff. It's all feel good laws to make the anti-gun crowd feel like something is being done when it isn't. I am okay with background checks, but pretending an 18" shotgun is okay but a 16" shotgun is a death machine that needs a tax stamp is asinine.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Sentry18 said:


> They need to get ALL the pointless NFA laws removed from the books. SBR, SBS, AOW, etc. are all just as dumb as the suppressor stuff. It's all feel good laws to make the anti-gun crowd feel like something is being done when it isn't. I am okay with background checks, but pretending an 18" shotgun is okay but a 16" shotgun is a death machine that needs a tax stamp is asinine.


From your mouth to God's ears...


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Originally it was all about money, later about control of the population. (Outlaw everything and make everything illegal)


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Originally the Anti Gunners back in the 1930's wanted to make all guns on the NFA of 1934. 
Would I love for it to be repealled, yeap. Will it No. I'm on a lot of list regardless so whats one more? 

It has always been about control, and never about money.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cabowabo said:


> Originally the Anti Gunners back in the 1930's wanted to make all guns on the NFA of 1934.
> Would I love for it to be repealled, yeap. Will it No. I'm on a lot of list regardless so whats one more?
> 
> It has always been about control, and never about money.


With a Republican controlled everything it COULD have been, if people didn't vote in and then re-elect POS Rinos like McCain.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Rather than hijack a thread I thought I'd open one on keeping guns to hand out to those that show up without a firearm or with inadequate ammo....


In my book there basically two classes of "Show up without firearm".

1. Uninvited quests. Like a disable welfare queen Sister-in-law that my wife would make my life miserable if I don't let her in.

2. Invited quests that lost or was unable to retrieve their firearms before BO.

Class 1 would be issued a Hi-Point handgun and/or carbine both in 9mm _*after*_ training in their use and they appear to be trustworthy. We're not going waste or risk a quality firearm on someone that hasn't proven their trust.

Class 2 would be issued a Police trade-in S&W or Glock in 9mm and a AR style in 5.56


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Good point, 
Never thought about those that visit that I just as soon they didn't

I would issue them my S&W XVR 460 magnum . with ony one round in it, 

and have the first aid kit standing by for them, just to be nice.





Jim


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a .45 pistol and beretta CX4 carbine. I carry the carbine on my ATV/UTV/tractor so it takes a little beating but it is all composite so oh well. I like having the same cartridge for a pistol/short range carbine but .45 isn't cheap so i am thinking of shifting to 9mm. I am not worried about mag compatibility mainly because it is difficult for the 9mm pistol that I would like to own so I will not concern myself with magazine compatibility. 
The reason I use for a pistol/short range carbine to be the same caliber is ammo storage.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> In my book there basically two classes of "Show up without firearm".
> 
> 1. Uninvited quests. Like a disable welfare queen Sister-in-law that my wife would make my life miserable if I don't let her in.
> 
> ...


Presuming I did not kick them down the road, I would give Class 1 airsoft guns with the ends painted black and pointy sticks. If I had to actually arm them I would give them 20" single shot 12 gauge break action shotguns with a rubber recoil pad and a shoulder bag full of 00 buck shot. The learning curve would be simple, they would be less likely to shoot themselves and they would be less likely to waste precious ammo.


----------

